# Qualitätsangelgeräte Brink - Informationen?



## Dübel (11. April 2020)

Ich besitze die mehr oder minder traurigen Reste zweier Ruten der Firma Qualitätsangelgeräte Brink, die seit 1757 im Raum Bonn ansässig war und die wohl in den 60er-Jahren von der Firma Noris geschluckt worden ist. 
Hat hier irgendwer Informationen zu dieser Firma, die nicht auf Herrn Kalweits Seite altes-angelgeraet zu finden sind? Interessant wären für mich Bilder eines etwas vollständigeren Firmenlogos und Angaben dazu, bis wann Ruten mit diesem Logo produziert bzw. verkauft worden sind. 

Die linke Rute auf dem Bild ist in einem ganz guten Zustand. Es handelt sich um eine Kombirute aus Handteil, Mittelteil und zwei Spitzen. Kombinierbar ist das Handteil mit einer stärkeren Spitze und das Handteil mit Mittelteil und einer leichteren Spitze. Diese leichtere Spitze fehlt allerdings.

Die rechte Rute ist eine dreiteilige leichtere Grundrute, von der Aktion her so in Richtung Avonrute. Die ist allerdings nicht mehr zu retten. Mittelteil und Spitze sind weich geworden, d.h. jegliche Rückstellkraft ist verloren gegangen. Das Handteil ist noch in Ordnung.


----------



## eiszeit (11. April 2020)

Oh bei Ruten, da kann ich nicht weiter helfen. Weiß nur das Brink sehr viele Angelsachen aus dem asiatischen
Bereich importiert hat.
Bei den Angelrollen war es auch meist so. Hier ein paar Fotos von Brink Rollen aus Fernost.


----------



## Dübel (11. April 2020)

Oh! Die schauen hübsch aus! Danke für deine Antwort, @eiszeit !

Mal sehen, was ich mit meinen beiden Ruten mache. Bei der Kombirute lohnt sich eventuell eine Restauration. Die Spitze ist an einer Stelle zwar leicht angeknackst, das lässt sich aber relativ einfach reparieren. Das fehlende Spitzenteil könnte ich durch eine Vollglasspitze ersetzen. 

Die andere Rute ist leider Schrott ...


----------



## eiszeit (13. April 2020)

Wer suchet der findet. Hab eine alte dreiteilige Fliegenrute von Brink gefunden.
Leg mal ein Bild bei.
Dürfte das gleich Logo -nicht sehr haltbar- sein. Die Rute ist 2,75cm lang.


----------



## Dübel (13. April 2020)

Sehr schön! Ist die aus deinen eigenen Beständen?


----------



## eiszeit (13. April 2020)

Ja ist aus meiner Sammlung. Ist auch noch kerzengerade die Rute, obwohl ich meine gespließten Ruten
aneinandergereit zu 100% vertikal, stehend gelagert habe, und das schon lange.
Führungs- und Endring sin aber leider nicht auf Achat laufend.


----------



## Dübel (13. April 2020)

Den Bildern nach zu urteilen, ist die Rute ja wirklich in einem sehr schönen Zustand. Darf die auch ab und zu ans Wasser oder hüten deine Sammelobjekte das Haus?


----------



## eiszeit (13. April 2020)

Da hab ich mir mal vorgenommen zu gehen. Hab bei mir gegenüber einen Bach der in den Fluß mündet, da stehen des öfteren
einige Aitel und im Oberwasser ist ein ehem. Furt wo man mit der Wathose stehen kann. Da wird es mal mit der Fliege
probiert. Zudem sind im Oberwasser des Baches einige Forllenanlagen, da büchsen einige Forellen immer aus.
Man zieht da manchmal auch ne Forelle auf Wurm raus.


----------

